# Seaway best launch spot



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

The subject pretty much says it I am fishing the seaway wed or thurs am and I am wondering where the best spot to launch is. I am hoping to troll and cast to the North wall using hardbodies and slugs as well as maybe pop round to Sth Straddie, any other help or info on this spot would be appreciated.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

johnlikes2fishinayak said:


> fishing the seaway wed or thurs am and I am wondering where the best spot to launch is.


John

Follow Sea World Drive out to the south wall then at end take the first road left before the council carpark, and this will take you to the inner edge of the south wall where it meets sandy beach on the Broadwater.

Good parking and an easy carry down to the sand area and you are right opposite the south end of Wavebreak Is.

If you follow the north wall to its inner end there is generally a sandy spur under water at right angles coming out from the wall into the beaconed channel, depending on tide direction the back side of the sandbank is always stirred up, and a bait cast onto the sandbank and allowed to wash into the drop off in the stirred sand is often worthwhile.

A good drift on that sde is from the second last green and towards the inner end of the wall, as close to the wall as possible; you will lose tackle on this drift

When you know which day you are coming down post a guesstimate of time at south wall and if not sparrow fart I may come over and say gday


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

I will be heading out on thursday just after sun up so I am hoping to get down there around 5.30-5.45 am and into the water around 6am and finish up around 9.30-10.00. It would be good to catch up Dodge and anyone else who feels like coming.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

John

Might see you on your return, look for a white hiace with yellow noodles on roof rack.

Don't wait around if I'm not there on arrival back ashore


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

The coast guard boat ramp is probably my favourite for fishing that area. Toilets and a fairly gentle lunch from the sand - avoid the boat ramp you don't need that, I just launch straight into the broad water.

There is also a good ramp at the bridge - also toilets and good prospects of usual estury fish.


----------

